# Random Questions Tag!



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Come guys! Lets get to know each other better by doing this tag! I love doing stuff like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 	1-Where were you 3 hours ago?
 	Sleeping! It was about 4.30am so not surprising really!
 	2-Who are you in love with? 
 	My hubby who is called Nick.
 	3-Have you ever eaten a crayon?
 	Not that i can recall!
 	4-Is there anything pink within 10 feet of you?
 	Yup! I am wearing a pink fluffy dressing gown!
 	5-When is the last time you went to the mall?
	Well the shopping centre in my city sucks! But i go to a store every day - my own!
 	6-Are you wearing socks right now?
	nope!
 	7-Does your family have a car worth over $2,000? 
	car? i take the bus to work and i'm pretty sure that costs more than $2000! 
 	8-When was the last time you drove out of town?
	about a year ago when i was driving to a conference
 	9-Have you been to the movies in the last 5 days? 
	sadly not.
 	10-Are you hot?
	not at the moment!
 	11-What was the last thing you had to drink?
	a cup of tea! how english of me!
 	12-What are you wearing right now? 
	a pink dressing gown with a vest and shorts. no judging! it's what i slept in!
 	13-Do you wash your car or let the car wash do it?
	i have no car right now 
 	14-Last food that you ate? 
	that would be a banana last night
 	15-Where were you last week at this time? 
	stood at the bus stop on my way to work!
 	16-Have you bought any clothing items in the last week? 
	no actually. i don't buy clothing that frequently.
 	17-When is the last time you ran? 
	i full on ran last week when trying to catch a train!
 	18-What's the last sporting event you watched? 
	we had rugby on in my store on saturday. i wouldn't say i watched it though!
 	19-What is your favorite animal? 
	anything animal in the cat family! from big to small!
 	20-Your dream vacation? 
	an around the world cruise ending up in Florida so we could go to disney straight after!
 	21-Last person's house you were in?
	other than my own it would be ben and gilly's house.
 	22-Worst injury you've ever had? 
	dislocated knee - it wasn't a pretty sight!
 	23-Have you been in love? 
	yes
 	24-Do you miss anyone right now?
	not really
 	25-Last play you saw? 
	les mis
 	26-What is your secret weapon to lure in the opposite sex?
	the boobs!
 	27-What are your plans for tonight? 
	well because i live life on the edge my plans are staying home and watching a movie with hubby!
 	28-Who is the last person you sent a MySpace message or comment? 
	i don't do myspace!
 	29-Next trip you are going to take?
	orlando in september 2012!
 	30-Ever go to camp? 
	yes but it wasn't like the american version of camp. it was more like a day centre that kids went to during school holidays!
 	31-Were you an honor roll student in school? 
	i generally got good grades. we didn't have an honour roll in the uk
 	32-What do you want to know about the future?
	will i ever work for mac?
 	33-Are you wearing any perfume or cologne? 
	nope
 	34-Are you due sometime this year for a doctor's visit? 
	nope but i have to go to the dentist next month!
 	35-Where is your best friend?
	i don't really have a best friend.
 	36-How is your best friend? 
	n/a
 	37-Do you have a tan?
	heck no! i'm very pasty and proud!
 	38-What are you listening to right now? 
	nothing. but in my head i have the lion man theme song playing! 
 	39-Do you collect anything? 
	mac pigments and badges from different theme parks

 	Come on guys! Fill this baby in!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 23, 2011)

1-Where were you 3 hours ago?

  	Cleaning my room and organizing my makeup into bins.

  	2-Who are you in love with? 

  	My boyfriend, Reggie

  	3-Have you ever eaten a crayon?

  	Not that i can recall!

  	4-Is there anything pink within 10 feet of you?

  	No, it is not. 

  	5-When is the last time you went to the mall?
  	Uh, Jeez maybe a month ago.

  	6-Are you wearing socks right now?
  	nope!

  	7-Does your family have a car worth over $2,000?
  	Yes.

  	8-When was the last time you drove out of town?
  	I don't drive but the last time I rode out of town was a month ago.

  	9-Have you been to the movies in the last 5 days? 
  	sadly not.

  	10-Are you hot?
  	all the time, baby.  lol . 

  	11-What was the last thing you had to drink?
  	Soda, even though I'm not supposed to have it.

  	12-What are you wearing right now? 
  	My favorite green bowling shit and some blue shorts.

  	13-Do you wash your car or let the car wash do it?
  	Neither.

  	14-Last food that you ate? 
  	BBQ Chicken

  	15-Where were you last week at this time? 
  	Probably in bed .

  	16-Have you bought any clothing items in the last week? 
  	no actually. i don't buy clothing that frequently.

  	17-When is the last time you ran? 
  	I'm not sure.

  	18-What's the last sporting event you watched? 
  	I watched Basketball on tv with the bf.

  	19-What is your favorite animal? 
  	anything animal in the cat family! from big to small!

  	20-Your dream vacation? 
  	an around the world cruise ending up in Florida so we could go to disney straight after!

  	21-Last person's house you were in?
  	My moms

  	22-Worst injury you've ever had? 
  	Fractured rib.

  	23-Have you been in love? 
  	yes

  	24-Do you miss anyone right now?
  	not really

  	25-Last play you saw? 
  	Uh, Lion King when I was like 6. 

  	26-What is your secret weapon to lure in the opposite sex?
  	the boobs!

  	27-What are your plans for tonight? 
  	Uh, honestly nothing at all.

  	28-Who is the last person you sent a MySpace message or comment? 
  	I don't even have myspace.

  	29-Next trip you are going to take?
  	Not sure.

  	30-Ever go to camp? 
  	I didn't, but I really wanted to.

  	31-Were you an honor roll student in school? 
  	Yes.

  	32-What do you want to know about the future?
  	Will I ever find my calling?

  	33-Are you wearing any perfume or cologne? 
  	No.

  	34-Are you due sometime this year for a doctor's visit? 
  	Yes, but I have yet to make the appointment. O_O

  	35-Where is your best friend?
  	At my mom's house

  	36-How is your best friend? 
  	She's a pain in my butt, love her though.

  	37-Do you have a tan?
  	No, although I want one.

  	38-What are you listening to right now? 
  	The Tv.

  	39-Do you collect anything? 
  	Make-up. O_O



  	LOL, A lot of my answers were the same as yours ^^


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

ha ha! i love that we have the same secret weapon! nobody can resist!


----------

